# WoW Registry erneuern



## Serafan (26. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es ein Tool wo mit ich meine WoW Registry Einträge ohne das Spiel neu Installieren zu müssen, nachtragen kann.

Das spiel läuft nach einer Windows neuinstallation ja trozdem weiter. Doch leider ist Patchen nicht möglich, weil der Patcher ja logicherweise nicht weiß das WoW noch Installiert ist.

Kann man da etwas gegen tun?

mfg Serafan


----------



## Knevil (26. September 2007)

soweit ich weiss erstellt WoW beim ersten start den reg key wieder neu her.
Meine freundin hat weil sie einen leihrechner hat meinen WoW Ordner übers Netzwerk rüberkopiert und konnte heut auch ohne Probleme Patchen.


----------



## Tikume (26. September 2007)

Ausserdem wird der Patcher ja aus dem Programmverzeichnis gestartet und hat somit alle Infos die er braucht.


----------



## Romerius (24. August 2009)

Schon jemand Erfahrung mti Windows 7 ?
Hab meinen Rechner letzte Woche formatiert und das neue OS drauf geklatscht. den neuen Patch mag er jetzt allerdings nicht weil die WoW.exe nicht mehr in der Registry steht.... 10314 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2009)

Romerius schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrung mti Windows 7 ?
> Hab meinen Rechner letzte Woche formatiert und das neue OS drauf geklatscht. den neuen Patch mag er jetzt allerdings nicht weil die WoW.exe nicht mehr in der Registry steht.... 10314
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte mach doch ein eigenes neues Thema auf oder schreib dein Problem in den Windows7 Sammelthread, auch wenn ich glaube das dein Problem nichts mit Windows7 zu tun hat.

Einen 2 Jahre alten Thread aus der Versenkung ziehen ist nicht lustig.


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2009)

Einfach als administrator ausfüren und schon geht es.


----------



## claet (25. August 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Einfach als administrator ausfüren und schon geht es.



Fast richtig - als Admin ausführen stimmt schonmal - nur muss es zusätzlich noch der launcher und nicht die wow.exe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (25. August 2009)

Davon bin ich ausgegangen. Da sobald man wow ohne aktuellen patch startet hat man launchar verknüpfung auf dem desktop. 
Man kann aber auch ohne den launchar patchen da muss man den patch als administrator ausführen.


----------

